# Mrs S Clarke - Fishmore Hill Farm - tracing history on Little Oak (Toby)



## Ritzyroo (8 September 2012)

Does anyone know this lady, the address on his passport is Blandford Forum in Dorset. I bought Toby in August 2008 off the seller (Delarie Chambers, I think her surname was Chambers) he was at her yard near Yeovil. Basically I want to know if anyone knew Toby before I got him as I want to know what he had done with his previous owner(s). Before I got him he did a stint with the RDA but got sacked which I can totally see why - he is very very spooky. He is 15.3hh, grey gelding, Connemara type. I would be very interested in hearing from anyone who may have know him. He has a distinctive 'birth mark' on his neck up near his poll on the near side.


----------



## cally6008 (8 September 2012)

This place - http://www.fishmorehillfarm.com/b&b.htm ?

Give them a ring


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (8 September 2012)

Yes I do.


----------



## rhino (8 September 2012)

Just give Sarah a ring; she's lovely. I remember the 'name' Toby, but can't place him.


----------



## PhillyClare (16 May 2020)

Hi I know it’s an old post but did you find the info you needed on Toby? I owned him for a few years before you bought him. Was just googling to see if I could see how he was an this thread came up?


----------

